# Modding Atlantic Tech Center Channel



## audionut71 (Dec 30, 2008)

I came across a deal too good to pass up on ebay recently, a full L-C-R set of Atlantic Technology's older THX mains. The left and right had some very slight water damage that caused the vinyl veneer to pull up on one edge, but that is a project for later...

The center was in good shape, but being almost 26" wide was never going to fit in my TV stand. This will follow the redesign and rebuilding of the cabinet to fit my available space.

First up is a pic of the super wide cc, I didn't get a pic with the drivers in it, so you'll have to use your imagination. The enclosure is only 9.5" deep (with a bit of tapering) x 8.5" high x 25.9" wide.









This is a better pic of the interior of the box. It uses 1/2" MDF throughout and has 2 braces that form the enclosure for the dual mid/tweet combo.









Here you can see the braces, and the holes drilled to allow the wiring in for the tweet and mids.









These are the two crossover boards (one was screwed into each woofer enclosure), you can't see it here but all of the wires were carefully labeled so the speaker gets re-assembled properly.









And some pics of the drivers:

















Now I have to make the measurements, draw up the new enclosure, and head downstairs to make some sawdust!:T More to come in a bit...


----------



## audionut71 (Dec 30, 2008)

Update:

The majority of the enclosure is done. The new one is 17.5"w x 8.5" h x 14" d and uses 3/4" MDF for the outer walls and 1/2" for the mid/tweet sub-enclosure.









The corners use interlocking rabbets and the interior walls are dadoed in.

















I also put a rear wall in to seperate the woofer enclosures from each other.


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

thats some nice cabinet work!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Looking good!

Just out of curiousity, did you take any measurements before you started work? I'd be curious to see if there are any differences before and after the mods.


----------



## audionut71 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jacen,
I did not do a measurement on the original speaker, but I am keeping the same driver spacing and cabinet height, so any differences would come from baffle width (17.5" new, 25.9" original) and a less resonant (3/4" as opposed to the 1/2" of the stock) cabinet. It would be a pain to restring the wires thru the holes, so I'm just gonna live with what I have.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

looks nice so far. I want to buy a router just so I can do cuts like you did here.


----------



## audionut71 (Dec 30, 2008)

Some more progress...









Here is the new baffle. I took the liberty of almost flushing the woofers in (they will sit 2mm proud of the baffle) as I really hate the look of surface mounted woofers. I need to rout out some relief cuts that allow the midrange magnets to fit in the box, but I'm fighting a cold and don't wanna inhale any more MDF today.


----------

